

Correlation or Causation? - dholowiski
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/correlation-or-causation-12012011-gfx.html

======
yiran
Quote the article, "Need to prove something you already believe? Statistics
are easy: All you need are two graphs and a leading question".

This is surprisingly true if you are examining two time series since most time
series data tend to exhibit a similar growing trend.

